# Du lịch trong nước > Điểm đến >  Du lịch mùa thu 2013 - Du lịch mua thu 2013

## thietht

*Du lịch mùa thu 2013* - Mùa thu luôn là thời điểm đẹp nhất trong năm và là mùa du lịch lý tưởng cho những người yêu thiên nhiên, yêu sự thay đổi của cỏ cây và đất trời. Didau.org xin giới thiệu những điểm du lịch mùa thu hấp dẫn cho du khách tham khảo.

*Nếu chọn du lịch miền Bắc*

*Hà Nội*

Mùa thu Hà Nội có vẻ đẹp quyến rũ mà ai từng trải qua đều nhớ mãi. Đó là những con phố với hàng cây cổ thụ ven đường, những thảm lá trải vàng dưới bước chân thiếu nữ thướt tha trong chiều, những buổi sáng heo may se lạnh ngồi ngắm Hồ Gươm xanh, mặt hồ lặng sóng.



*>> Tham khảo thông tin du lịch Hà Nội*

*Đêm thu huyền diệu trên Vịnh Hạ Long*

Theo tour du lịch trên tàu - khách sạn nổi 5 sao, du khách ngơ ngẩn ngắm hoàng hôn rơi, bình minh rạng; sững sờ khám phá hang động và tìm hiểu sinh hoạt làng chài; rộn rã câu mực trong đêm tối.



Đêm huyền diệu và lãng mạn ở bồng bềnh non nước Hạ Long


Có thể bạn đã tới Hạ Long nhiều lần và Hạ Long không còn là điểm đến quá xa lạ với mỗi du khách Việt Nam. Nhưng đến Hạ Long vào mùa thu, bạn sẽ có một cảm nhận khác biệt.

Mùa thu mang đến cho Hạ Long những đêm trăng huyền diệu. Ánh trăng chiếu xuống mặt vịnh, mặt nước như được dát một lớp thủy ngân óng ánh, núi đá cũng như vàng hơn; xa xa vài ba chiếc thuyền chài nhỏ buông lưới... Giữa không gian mờ ảo, yên tĩnh, du khách có dịp cùng nhau ăn uống, nhìn ngắm trăng sao. Đây là loại hình tour trăng mật mà du khách trong nước đã chọn trong suốt thời gian qua, vậy tại sao bạn lại không thử?

*>> Tham khảo thông tin du lịch Hạ Long*

*Đến Sapa chiêm ngưỡng ruộng bậc thang tuyệt đẹp*

Sa Pa – Lào Cai đang bước vào thu với phong cảnh mùa lúa chín vàng đẹp như mơ trên những thửa ruộng bậc thang nằm dưới chân đỉnh núi Phan Xi Păng hùng vĩ.



Ruộng bậc thang kỳ vĩ nhất Châu Á và Thế giới

Là mùa đẹp nhất trong năm; những thửa ruộng bậc thang có từ hàng trăm năm nay “như chiếc thang lên trời” hấp dẫn du khách trong và ngoài nước tới chiêm ngưỡng. Những thửa ruộng dù to hay nhỏ đều được “chạm khắc” thật bắt mắt và thu hút người xem. Trong đó có những cánh đồng rộng hàng trăm héc ta ở Tả Van, Lao Chải, Tả Phìn… giống như những bức tranh phong cảnh khổng lồ với những đường nét uốn lượn mềm mại mà các “họa sĩ chân đất” vẽ nên. 
Ruộng bậc thang Sa Pa đang tạo nên một sản phẩm du lịch độc đáo của Việt Nam, nhất là sau khi tạp chí du lịch Travel and Leisure (Mỹ) bình chọn là một trong 7 ruộng bậc thang kỳ vĩ nhất châu Á và thế giới.

*>> Tham khảo thông tin du lịch Sapa


*


*Mộc Châu*

Cảnh vật mùa thu ở Mộc Châu không chỉ làm say đắm lòng người bằng hoa cải trắng, hướng dương vàng rực mà Mộc Châu còn thu hút khách phương xa bằng những vạt hoa dã quỳ mọc xen lẫn cùng hoa trạng nguyên, nở rực rỡ suốt dọc con đường vào bản, nông trường bò sữa. Những hàng rào hoa tự nhiên đan xen vàng cam và đỏ khiến con đường đất đỏ trở nên thơ mộng.



Mộc Châu mùa hoa cải.

*>> Tham khảo thông tin du lịch Mộc Châu*

----------


## thietht

*Đà Lạt*

Đà Lạt mùa thu tiết trời hơi se lạnh buổi sớm với sương bao phủ, tuy nhiên gần trưa những tia nắng xuất hiện làm thành phố bừng tỉnh. Với chiếc áo khoác nhẹ, du khách đã sẵn sàng để hoà mình vào thiên nhiên nơi đây. Trên những con phố nhỏ xinh, đâu đâu ta cũng có thể bắt gặp hoa, hoa từ vỉa hè đến công viên, từ bờ rào khu biệt thự cổ cho đến những hiên nhà nhỏ xinh.



Chiều thu bảng lảng trên Hồ Xuân Hương Đà Lạt


Đến Đà Lạt, du khách có thể dành thời gian cả ngày để chụp hoa mà không biết chán. Đêm đến, những gánh hàng trong chợ đêm Đà Lạt lại thu hút khách từ khắp nơi trong thành phố đổ về khu trung tâm. Mỗi gánh hàng có một ngọn đèn thắp bằng dầu hoả, ánh sáng chỉ vừa đủ cho khách thấy gánh hàng có những món ăn gì để lựa chọn.

*>> Tham khảo thông tin du lịch Đà Lạt*

----------


## thietht

*Phú Quốc* 

Sau một mùa hè náo nhiệt, Phú Quốc lại trở về dáng vẻ bình yên vốn có. Các dịch vụ vận chuyển, khách sạn, nhà hàng theo đó cũng bớt căng thẳng hơn.

Đến Phú Quốc thời điểm này, du khách không chỉ thư giãn trên những bãi biển tuyệt đẹp ngập tràn ánh nắng mà còn thưởng thức nhiều sản vật đặc trưng của vùng biển này như hải sản, trái cây tươi ngon, những vườn hồ tiêu thơm nức mũi và nước mắm hảo hạng có thể mang về làm quà.



Sau một mùa hè náo nhiệt, Phú Quốc lại trở về dáng vẻ bình yên vốn có.


Ưa thích những hoạt động sôi nổi, du khách có thể tham gia lặn biển ngắm san hô hoặc theo thuyền của ngư dân ra khơi câu mực. Giữa mênh mông biển đêm, bạn sẽ tự tay câu và thưởng thức những con mực tươi ngon theo kiểu dã chiến ngay trên thuyền. 

*>> Tham khảo thông tin du lịch Phú Quốc*

----------


## Meoluoi9x

*10 điểm đến tuyệt đẹp cho mùa thu*

*Những con đường nhuộm sắc vàng của lá, cái lạnh dịu nhẹ, không khí dễ chịu của London, Bắc Kinh hay Sapa sẽ mang lại cho bạn trải nghiệm du lịch thú vị.

Sông Thames mùa thu*




Vào các mùa khác trong năm, London đã tuyệt đẹp với cung điện, lâu đài, tháp Big Ben, sông Thames thơ mộng… thì vào mùa thu, thành phố sương mù đẹp như tranh vẽ với màu đỏ của lá phong, màu vàng của rừng dương soi mình trên mặt hồ phẳng lặng. Hãy dạo bước trong công viên lá rụng đầy hay đạp xe ra vùng ngoại ô… bạn sẽ cảm nhận thật rõ nét tinh tế và quyến rũ của mùa thu của nước Anh.

Ngoài ra, bạn cũng không nên bỏ qua tháp London – di sản thế giới UNESCO, những công trình kiến trúc cổ ghi dấu thời gian như quảng trường Trafalgar, cung điện Windsor, bảo tàng sáp Madame Tussauds, tu viện Westminster hay tìm hiểu về sự kỳ lạ và bí ẩn của di tích đá Stonehenge - một trong những kỳ quan nổi tiếng thế giới hay tìm hiểu thú vui của các bậc đế vương nước Anh tại hồ tắm nước khoáng Roman Bath.

_Giá tour: 85 triệu/người/10 ngày._

*Lung linh Bắc Kinh*


Đến Bắc Kinh mùa thu, thả mình trên thảo nguyên Xilamuren, bạn sẽ thấy mình như bước vào bức tranh thiên nhiên song động với những cánh đồng cỏ cao đến đều gối, những bụi hoa dại nhiều màu sắc, những đàn ngựa thảnh thơi gặm cỏ, những ngôi lều màu trắng sữa như chiếc nấm khổng lồ mọc lên giữa đồng cỏ…


Không chỉ có thiên nhiên hoang dã mà đến đây, bạn có thể tập sống chậm bằng cách tham gia hoạt động lửa trại do chính người dân tổ chức với các tập tục như uống rượu trong những chiếc sừng đen bóng, xem nghi thức tế lễ bằng dê nướng nguyên con, hay mãn nhãn với điệu múa của cô gái Nội Mông trong tiếng đàn Mã Đầu Cầm.

Ngoài ra, đến Bắc Kinh, bạn còn được tận mắt chiêm ngưỡng những hàng lá phong đỏ trải dài khắp lối đi mang đến vẻ huyền ảo của thành phố vừa cổ kính vừa hiện đại. Bạn cũng có thể ngắm xem sự đổi màu áo diệu kỳ trên những cây bạch dương, tùng, bách… lẫn trong những tia nắng nhạt màu nhảy múa tinh nghịch.

_Giá tour: 15 - 17 triệu/người/7 ngày._

*Lãng mạn Hàn Quốc*




Mùa thu ờ Hàn Quốc không chỉ có vẻ đẹp của lá vàng khiến người ta liên tưởng đến bức tranh “Mùa thu vàng” nổi tiếng của họa sĩ Levitan, mà còn điểm xuyết thêm màu đỏ của lá phong và cây Nomiji - một loại cây đặc trưng ở Hàn Quốc, với lá hình cánh sao – cứ đến mùa thu lại đỏ thẫm lạ kỳ, để rồi khi gặp những cơn gió nhẹ thoảng làm rung rinh thì những chiếc lá ấy lại xào xạc bay như trải thảm đỏ dưới mặt đường.

Điểm tiếp theo cho hành trình khám phá mùa thu tại đất nước kim chi là ghé thăm hòn đảo được du khách cả thế giới khen tặng “Chắc chắn chẳng có nơi nào mùa thu lại đẹp hơn” – đảo Jeju.

_Giá tour: 22 triệu/người/6 ngày._

*Nắng vàng San Francisco*


Trong tiết thu êm dịu, nắng San Francisco vàng ngọt lướt nhẹ trên tán lá phong đỏ hòa trong điệu nhạc romantic nhẹ nhàng và da diết. Những cánh chim hải âu bay lượn vờn qua những chiếc thuyền buồm đang dập dềnh dưới cây cầu Golden Gate hòa cùng vị mặn của biển xanh mát lạnh, họa lên nền trời những nét vẽ mang đậm dấu ấn của mùa thu miền Tây nước Mỹ.

_Giá tour “Los Angeles – Las Vegas – San Francisco” (9 ngày) tại một số địa chỉ như Vietravel là 64.990.000 đồng/khách._

*Nồng nàn Paris*


Vào mùa thu, những nhành cây rẽ quạt, cây lá phong, lá sồi đã vàng rực hai bên đường, trong lâu đài Versailles cũng ngập tràn những gam màu vàng, đỏ tuyệt đẹp.  

Trong khung cảnh tuyệt đẹp ấy, dạo bước trên đại lộ Champs Élysée, Khải Hoàn Môn danh tiếng, lang thang trong khu vườn Luxembourg,  ngồi trong những quán cà phê ven đường nhâm nhi, ngắm nhìn dòng người qua lại hay chiêm ngưỡng vẻ đẹp lộng lẫy của đêm Paris từ tầng hai của tháp Eiffel…  đều mang đến cho bạn những trải nghiệm tuyệt vời.

_Giá tour “Mùa thu Paris” (7 ngày), trọn gói khoảng gần 70 triệu đồng/khách._

*Quyến rũ nước Nhật*




Người Nhật thường nói: “Đến Kyoto để ngắm mùa thu và đến Osaka để thưởng thức ẩm thực”. Thu nước Nhật vô cùng quyến rũ với những ngôi đền nằm yên bình giữa bức tranh lá cây đủ sắc màu, những thung lũng và sườn núi ngập sắc vàng, đỏ.

_Giá tour Nhật Bản - Hàn Quốc (8 ngày), giá trọn gói khoảng 2.500USD/ khách._

*Sapa – ruộng bậc thang kỳ vĩ nhất châu Á*


Vào mùa thu, Sa Pa – Lào Cai tuyệt đẹp với mùa lúa chín vàng đẹp như mơ trên những thửa ruộng bậc thang nằm dưới chân đỉnh núi Fansipan hùng vĩ.

Là mùa đẹp nhất trong năm; những thửa ruộng bậc thang có từ hàng trăm năm nay “như chiếc thang lên trời” hấp dẫn du khách trong và ngoài nước tới chiêm ngưỡng. Những thửa ruộng dù to hay nhỏ đều được “chạm khắc” thật bắt mắt và thu hút người xem. Trong đó có những cánh đồng rộng hàng trăm héc ta ở Tả Van, Lao Chải, Tả Phìn… giống như những bức tranh phong cảnh khổng lồ với những đường nét uốn lượn mềm mại mà các “họa sĩ chân đất” vẽ nên.

_Tour Sapa (2 ngày 3 đêm) có giá là 2.300.000 đồng/người._

*Đêm thu trên Vịnh Hạ Long*


Dù có thể đến một trong những kỳ quan của thế giới nhiều lần nhưng đến vào mùa thu, bạn sẽ có một cảm nhận khác biệt.

Mùa thu mang đến cho Hạ Long những đêm trăng huyền diệu với mặt nước như được dát một lớp thủy ngân óng ánh, núi đá cũng vàng hơn; xa xa vài ba chiếc thuyền chài nhỏ buông lưới... Giữa không gian ấy, thưởng thức những món hải sản tươi ngon bên người thân hay thu vào tầm mắt vẻ đẹp huyền ảo, yên tĩnh đều tuyệt.

_Giá tour vịnh Hạ Long dao động từ 1 - 6 triệu tùy vị trí xuất phát và cơ sở hạ tầng của du thuyền._ 

*Sắc hoa Đà Lạt*


Đà Lạt mùa thu đón bạn với những làn sương sớm ẩn hiện trên mặt hồ, trên những con dốc nhỏ cùng những bong hoa nhiều màu sắc mọc lên từ bất kỳ chỗ nào có đất. Ngoài dạo chơi, thăm các danh thắng, thả mình trong không gian mát lạnh, thì chợ đêm Đà Lạt với phong phú các mặt hàng và những món nóng đặc trưng bên lò than ửng hồng cũng thú vị không kém.

_Giá tour 1,5 - 2,5 triệu người/2 ngày._

*Phú Quốc, bình yên biển*


Đến Phú Quốc mùa này, bạn không chỉ thư giãn trong ánh nắng trên bãi biển vắng bóng người mà còn thưởng thức nhiều sản vật đặc trưng như hải sản, trái cây, hồ và nước mắm hảo hạng. Những hoạt động bạn không nên bỏ qua ở đây là câu mực, lặn bắt nhum hay ngắm san hô, bóc tách ngọc trai, khám phá rừng hay thả mình thư giãn tại “Đà Lạt giữa đảo” ở suối Đá Tranh.

_Giá tour dao động từ 5 - 8 triệu/người/3 ngày._

_Theo zing_

----------


## nhoc135

Mình thích hàn quốc, chuẩn bị tiền du lịch Hàn Quốc cái nào

----------


## xungfm

Ôi sao mà đẹp thế! Biết đến khi nào mình được đi một nửa trong số địa điểm này đây

----------


## hauke

*Nghỉ dưỡng tại khu du lịch Khoang Xanh - Suối Tiên*


Phong cảnh tự nhiên với dáng vẻ hoang sơ, man mác của một miền sơn cước đem lại trải nghiệm thú vị cho du khách.
Khoang Xanh - Suối Tiên nằm giữa thung lũng của dãy núi Ba Vì, ở độ cao 400m so với mực nước biển. Khí hậu mát mẻ quanh năm, mây trắng lãng đãng bao phủ trên đỉnh núi khiến người ta có cảm giác êm ái và yên ả như ở giữa Đà Lạt mộng mơ. Khu du lịch được bao bọc bởi núi rừng trùng điệp, có dòng suối Tiên nằm ngay dưới chân núi Tản huyền thoại. Phía trên thượng nguồn là những dòng thác đẹp như thác Mơ, thác Hoa, thác Tràn, thác Mâm Xôi… ngày đêm đổ xuống từ trên núi tạo ra những âm thanh du dương.







Khu dịch vụ bùn khoáng nóng lớn nơi đây được thiên nhiên ưu ái ban tặng nguồn nước khoáng nóng ngầm dưới độ sâu 215m. Nguồn nước khoáng quý này không chỉ có lợi cho sức khỏe mà còn có tác dụng dưỡng da rất tốt cho chị em phụ nữ. Nắm được lợi thế ưu việt trên, anh Phạm Quang Lợi, Giám đốc khu du lịch Khoang Xanh đã xây dựng bể bơi khoáng nóng và bể tắm bùn khoáng lớn nhất Việt Nam với nhiệt độ trong bể luôn ở 37 độ C, tạo được điểm nhấn thu hút du khách đến nghỉ dưỡng. Quy trình tắm bùn khoáng tại Khoang Xanh - Suối Tiên tại đây




Ngoài ra, khu du lịch còn có hệ thống nhà hàng, khách sạn, phòng hội thảo tiện nghi. Trong đó, khách sạn Khoang Xanh với gần 200 phòng đầy đủ tiện nghi, sang trọng; hệ thống nhà hàng, hội trường hiện đại có thể phục vụ hội họp liên hoan, hội nghị...
Du khách muốn hòa mình cùng thiên nhiên có thể trải nghiệm không gian nhà sàn. Khoang Xanh - Suối Tiên có hai hệ thống nhà sàn A và B với không gian rộng rãi, sạch sẽ mang đến cho du khách một không gian nghỉ ngơi yên bình và ấm cúng. Ngoài ra, nơi đây còn có khu thể thao trên núi khiến người chơi được tiếp xúc với mây trời...

----------


## mixtourist

Tour Mai Châu - Mộc Châu : Xem chi tiết tại đây
Không quá ồn ào, xô bồ như các điểm du lịch khác. *Mai Châu – Mộc Châu là điểm đến lý tưởng cho các du khách muốn tìm nốt trầm trong bản nhạc cuộc sống*. Về với nơi đây, Quý vị như được trở lại những gì là mộc mạc nhất của một phần tuổi thơ mình– những mái nhà ẩn hiện trọng khói lam chiều, tiếng gà sớm sớm gọi bình minh, ánh tà dương ẩn khuất sau những dãy núi hùng vĩ…Một nét văn hóa vùng miền mà không ở nơi nào có.
Lựa chọn *Tour Mai Châu – Mộc Châu 2 ngày 1 đêm bạn sẽ trải nghiệm những gì ?*Chỉ với 750.0000 vnd, là bạn đã trở thành chủ nhân của tour du lịch 2 ngày 1 đêm – một hành trình vừa vặn với 2 ngày nghỉ cuối tuần của các bạn.Trước tiên, là một trải nghiệp thú vị cùng Mix Tourist trên cung đường Tây Bắc - cung đường đã được nhuộm thơ Quang Dũng. Xe sẽ dừng dốc Cun để bạn tiếp tục trải nghiệm về cung đường này.

Tiếp theo hành Trình Mix Tourist sẽ đưa Bạn đến thung lũng Mai Châu, với nhưng ngồi nhà sàn nằm ẩn khuất bên những tán cây xanh mướt, và điều thú vị ở đây, chính là Bạn sẽ được trải nghiệm những nét văn hóa đa màu sắc này với chính người dân nơi đây. 

*Còn đến với Mộc Châu , bạn sẽ được phóng tầm mắt ra xa ngút ngàn, rồi cùng rong rổi theo những đồi chè xanh mướt như một thảm lụa xanh kéo dài bất tận*. Và cùng cảm nhận sự vẻ đẹp vừa hùng vĩ, vừa mượt mà của *Thác Dải yếm, Những cánh đồng hoa cải trắng trải dài tận chân trời.*

*Mai Châu và Mộc Châu* không chỉ hấp dẫn bởi thắng cảnh đắm say, nét văn hóa vùng miền nhiều màu sắc, mà còn hấp dẫn du khách gần xa bởi một nét ẩm thực truyền thống được kế thừa qua nhiều thế hệ của người dân nơi đây. Những món ngon mà bạn đừng quên thưởng thức nhé, đó là: *Cơm lam, xôi nếp nương, mắng đắng, ong rừng rang măng, lợn Mường nướng, rượu mai hạ, thịt trâu gác bếp, bê chao, cá suối…* 

Điều đặc biệt trong Tour Mai Châu – Mộc Châu 2 ngày 1 đêm này,  Bạn sẽ là chủ nhân của đêm Gala Lửa trại đầy màu sắc, với nhiều trò chơi dân gian, cùng hòa mình những điệu nhảy, lời ca trong buổi sinh hoạt cộng đồng đầy thú vị này, và cuối chương trình cùng nhau thương thức rượu cần – một nét văn hóa ẩm thực đặc sắc của đồng bào miền sơn cước.
Quả là _“ Một hành trình  - muôn khám phá”_ đúng không các Bạn? Tất cả đã sẵn sàng! Hay nhanh tay là những người đầu tiên đặt *“Tour Mai Châu – Mộc Châu 2 ngày 1 đêm”* để hưởng nhiều ưu đãi hơn từ Mix Tourist.

----------


## chung_chung_baby

Điểm nào cũng hấp dẫn. Tới khi nào mình mới đi hết được những điểm này nhỉ?

----------


## hanoihostel

Mùa thu ở miền bắc Việt nam mình nghĩ là nên đi Mộc Châu, Hà Nội ( nếu ai chưa đi)  :Big Grin:

----------


## yuh4jha

mình là mình thích đi đà lạt, kiểu gì năm nay cũng sẽ làm 1 chuyến vô đà lạt chơi

dieu hanh tour

----------


## July Nguyen

> *Phú Quốc* 
> 
> Sau một mùa hè náo nhiệt, Phú Quốc lại trở về dáng vẻ bình yên vốn có. Các dịch vụ vận chuyển, khách sạn, nhà hàng theo đó cũng bớt căng thẳng hơn.
> 
> Đến Phú Quốc thời điểm này, du khách không chỉ thư giãn trên những bãi biển tuyệt đẹp ngập tràn ánh nắng mà còn thưởng thức nhiều sản vật đặc trưng của vùng biển này như hải sản, trái cây tươi ngon, những vườn hồ tiêu thơm nức mũi và nước mắm hảo hạng có thể mang về làm quà.
> 
> 
> 
> Sau một mùa hè náo nhiệt, Phú Quốc lại trở về dáng vẻ bình yên vốn có.
> ...


Tour Phú Quốc khuyến mãi ngày vàng của FIDITOUR giá chỉ 3.995.000đ/ khách ( đã bao gồm vé máy bay) - khởi hành 31/10/2013.
Chi tiết tham khảo tại: www.fiditour.com
Hoặc liên hệ:  Ms. Minh Thơ - 0902 911 153 - minhtho@fiditour.com

----------


## July Nguyen

*Liên hệ: Minh Thơ - 0902 911 153*
*Ngày 01: ĐẾN PHÚ QUỐC – ĐÔNG ĐẢO ( máy bay)*
Quý khách tập trung tại sân bay Tân Sơn Nhất (cột số 14 – ga đi trong nước), Huớng dẫn viên làm thủ tục chuyến bay đi Phú Quốc. Xe và hướng dẫn viên địa phương đón đoàn tại sân bay quốc tế Phú Quốc, khởi hanh tham quan các điểm: 
•    Vườn tiêu Phú Quốc – tìm hiểu cách trồng cây tiêu Phú Quốc. 
•    Viếng chùa Hùng Long (Am Sư Muôn). 
•    Làng chài cổ Hàm Ninh – thưởng thức các món hải sản tươi sống (mực, ghẹ, ốc nhảy,… chi phí tự túc).
•    Tắm suối, leo núi tại Suối Tranh (theo mùa từ tháng 5 tới tháng 9). 
•    Tham quan Nhà thùng (cơ sở sản xuất nước mắm Phú Quốc). 
Ăn trưa, nhận phòng. Buổi chiều quý khách tự do tắm biển. Ăn tối, tự do
*Ngày 02: PHÚ QUỐC – NAM ĐẢO*
Ăn sáng. Quý khách tham quan các điểm:
•    Viếng Dinh Cậu – thắng cảnh đẹp Phú Quốc, nơi tín ngưỡng của người dân địa phương. 
•    Cơ sở sản xuất rượu sim Phú Quốc. 
•    Dạo chợ Dương Đông mua đặc sản. 
•    Viếng Sùng Hưng Tự - ngôi chùa đầu tiên của đảo Phú Quốc. 
Ăn trưa. Buổi chiều tiếp tục tham quan:
•    Cơ sở nuôi cấy ngọc trai. 
•    Di tích nhà tù Phú Quốc
•    Cảng An Thới . 
•    Tắm biển tại bãi Sao –bãi cát trắng dài và đẹp nhất Phú Quốc
Ăn tối và tự do dạo chơi, tìm hiểu đời sống của cư dân vùng đảo
*Ngày 03: TẠM BIỆT PHÚ QUỐC (máy bay)*
Ăn sáng và tự do tắm biển. Trả phòng. Đưa quý khách ra sân bay quốc tế Phú Quốc bay về Sài Gòn. Kết thúc chương trình và hẹn gặp lại. 
(Thứ tự chương trình & giờ bay có thể thay đổi tùy vào tình hình thực tế)
*GIÁ TOUR TRỌN GÓI DÀNH CHO KHÁCH GHÉP ĐOÀN: 4.755.000 đồng/khách*KHỞI HÀNH VÀO CÁC NGÀY: 10,17,24,31/10 ( Lưu trú KS Thiên Thanh)*ƯU ĐÃI NGÀY VÀNG 17/10: GIÁ TRỌN GÓI ĐÃ BAO GỒM VÉ MÁY BAY CHỈ 3.995.000 VNĐ*_Điều kiện mua tour ngày vàng 17/10, khởi hành ngày 31/10/2013:_
- Đăng ký mua vào ngày 17/10/2013 (từ 00h00 - 24h00)
-    Thanh toán toàn bộ 100% vào lúc đăng ký .
-    Không hoàn lại khi hủy hoặc dời tour, không được chuyển cho người khác, hoặc chuyển đổi sang tour hay hình thức dịch vụ khác .
-    Không áp dụng cho các hình thức khuyến mãi, giảm giá khác.
-    Không áp dụng giá cho các đại lý và điểm bán.)
_Điều kiện ràng buộc áp dụng đối với giá tour khuyến mãi:_
    Đăng ký và đóng tiền trước ngày khởi hành tối thiểu 15 ngày (tối thiểu 80% cọc). 
    Không được phép hoàn/hủy vé sau khi đăng ký. Nếu hủy, vé máy bay sẽ bị phạt 100%.
    Không được phép thay đổi họ tên, đặt chỗ, lộ trình. Thay đổi xem như trường hợp hủy
*DỊCH VỤ BAO GỒM:*
-    Vé máy bay khứ hồi SGN – PQC- SGN + thuế sân bay
(giá vé có thể thay đổi tùy theo thời điểm và theo qui định của hãng hàng không)
-    Xe đưa đón và phục vụ theo chương trình.
-    Khách sạn : Theo sự lựa chọn của Quý khách ( tiêu chuẩn 2 người/phòng, lẻ khách ngủ ghép phòng 3 [phòng 2 + giường phụ]). Quý khách có thể nâng cấp lên loại phòng cao hơn, sẽ phụ thu thêm tiền phòng theo từng loại phòng và khách sạn.
-    Các bữa ăn theo chương trình: 02 bữa điểm tâm và 04 bữa chính (quý khách sẽ được phục vụ thêm bữa ăn sáng ngày đến nếu chuyến bay sớm trước 08h00 & bữa ăn trưa ngày về nếu chuyến bay trễ) 
-    Tham quan theo chương trình
-    Hướng dẫn viên địa phương tiếng Việt
-    Bảo hiểm du lịch: mức tối đa 60.000.000đồng /01 trường hợp
-    Nón FIDITOUR + khăn lạnh + nước tinh khiết 01 chai 0.5 lít/ khách/ ngày.
*KHÔNG BAO GỒM:*
-    Các chi phí cá nhân khác: điện thoại, giặt ủi, thức uống ngoài chương trình,… 
-    Tiền tip trong chuyến đi cho nhân viên phục vụ, hướng dẫn viên, tài xế.
*TIÊU CHUẨN TRẺ EM:*
•    Trẻ em dưới 05 tuổi : miễn giá tour. Cha, mẹ hoặc người thân đi kèm tự lo các chi phí ăn, ngủ, tham quan (nếu có) cho bé. Hai người lớn chỉ kèm 1 trẻ em dưới 5 tuổi, em thứ 2 trở lên phải mua ½ vé tour.
•    Trẻ em từ 05 – dưới 11 tuổi : 50% giá tour. Bao gồm các dịch vụ ăn uống, ghế ngồi trên xe và ngủ chung với gia đình. Hai người lớn chỉ được kèm 1 trẻ em từ 5 đến dưới 11 tuổi, em thứ 2 trở lên cha mẹ nên mua thêm 1 suất giường đơn.
•    Trẻ em từ 11 tuổi trở lên : 100% giá tour và tiêu chuẩn như người lớn.
•    Đi tour bằng máy bay áp dụng theo quy định của từng hãng hàng không. Đi tour bằng xe lửa, tàu cao tốc theo quy định của các hãng vận chuyển.
Liên hệ tư vấn và đặt tour tại:
CÔNG TY CỔ PHẦN FIDITOUR
129 Nguyễn Huệ, Quận 1, Tp.Hồ Chí Minh
 Tel: (84-8) 3914 1414 - 3914 1356 Ext 408 - Hotline: 0902 911 153 (Ms. Minh Thơ)
Email: minhtho@fiditour.com

----------


## minhtho.dulich

*CHIÊM NGƯỠNG VẺ ĐẸP CỦA HOA TAM GIÁC MẠCH NỞ TRÊN CAO NGUYÊN HÀ GIANG
*Thời điểm *hoa tam giác mạch nở rộ nhất đó là dịp cuối thu vào khoảng cuối tháng 10, đầu tháng 11 hàng năm. Thật tài tình khi vẻ đẹp của những thửa ruộng bậc thang mùa lúa chín vừa qua đi thì ngay lập tức màu trắng hồng ngút ngàn của những cánh hoa tam giác mạch lại phủ lên khắp cao nguyên.* 

*
*
*Đồi hoa Tam Giác Mạch*
*Hoa tam giác mạch cũng có ở Lào Cai, Cao Bằng, nhưng Hà Giang mới là nơi hoa mọc nhiều và đẹp nhất. Một số điểm ngắm hoa là Sủng Là, Lũng Cú và đặc biệt là xã Phàn Thẻng, huyện Xbín Mần, tỉnh Hà Giang. Tới đây bạn sẽ bắt gặp những nương hoa tam giác mạch đẹp như tranh vẽ thấp thoáng bóng dáng những em bé dân tộc đang hồn nhiên chơi đùa.* 

*Tam giác mạch là loại cây trồng truyền thống của vùng núi cao Tây Bắc, bột của qua tam giác mạch được dùng làm bánh rất ngon. Nhiều nơi người ta trộn hạt của tam giác mạch với hạt ngô nấu rươu tạo nên hương vị rượu khá đặc biệt như rượu dặc sản Bản Phố (Bắc hà, Nậm Phung (Bát Xát) hay Mản Thẩn (Si Ma Cai)* 
_



Bông hoa Tam giác mạchCái tên Tam giác mạch không gợi hình ảnh của một loài hoa, sở dĩ người ta gọi loài hoa này như vậy là bởi vì cánh hoa chụm lại thành hình chóp nón, có ba mặt tam giác giữ ở giữa là một hạt mạch quý. Vẻ đẹp của những cánh hoa màu phơn phớt hồng như được cộng hưởng với ánh nắng dịu nhẹ và tiết trời trong xanh của mùa thu làm nao nức những tâm hồn yêu hoa và dân chụp ảnh.
_
*FIDITOUR xin giới thiệu chương trình du lịch trọn gói HÀ GIANG - LŨNG CÚ - ĐỒNG VĂN 5N4Đ giá 6.995.000đ/ Khách (bao gồm vé máy bay). Khởi hành 06/11/2013.
*Liên hệ: *08.3814 1414 Ext 408 - 0902 911 153 (Minh Thơ)* để được tư vấn và đặt tour.

----------


## tranthomnewvisionhotel

Trích nguôn: *Hotel Hanoi Vietnam*

1. Cầu Long Biên

Đứng đầu danh sách *những con đường lãng mạn nhất Hà Nội*, cầu Long Biên không chỉ là nhân chứng cho lịch sử hàng trăm năm, mà còn là một trong những địa điểm lãng mạn nhất Hà Nội, đặc biệt vào mùa thu


 

 
2. Phố Cổ Hà Nội

Nếu bạn đã quen với một phố cổ Hà Nội ồn ào và tấp nập, nơi hàng hóa và các phương tiện giao thông chiếm trọn không gian, sôi động đêm ngày thì đi xe đạp có lẽ sẽ là một làn gió mới đầy thú vị, mang đến cho bạn cơ hội khám phá phố cổ Hà Nội sâu sắc hơn khi vừa đạp xe vừa quan sát cuộc sống hàng ngày của người dân nơi đây. 



 

 
3. Đường Kim Mã

Được giới trẻ đánh giá là một trong *những nơi lãng mạn nhất tại Hà Nội*, Ở con đường này, dù đông hay hè, dù hàng cây trui lá hay xanh mướt tỏa bóng mát cũng đều có những nét thơ mộng, trữ tình rất riêng. Mùa xuân, đoạn đường phủ đầy chồi non đỏ rực của những cây bằng lăng san sát, nổi bật lên nền trời biêng biếc. Mùa hè, thảm cỏ xanh mướt mát trở nên rực rỡ, tươi tắn hơn trong nắng. Mùa thu, lá vàng rơi đầy con đường. Và cả trong những ngày đông giá lạnh thì những hàng cây khẳng khiu cũng thu hút nhiều cặp bạn trẻ đạp xe ở đây.


 

 
4. Hồ Tây


 

 
5. Những con đường trung tâm thành phố

Với hai hàng cây rợp bóng hai bên đường, mùa thu, những lá vào rơi phủ kín lối đi, những cô gái bán hoa trên phố với những nụ cười duyên dáng đã đi vào biết bao bài thơ, những bản nhạc cũng như làn nao lòng biết bao người du lịch

----------


## loan1009_le

khuyến mãi mùa thu 2013
Tour du lịch Thái lan giá rẻ nhất dịp 20/11 chỉ còn 5.990.000đ/kh số lượng có hạn
Tour du lịch Thái lan giá rẻ nhất dịp tết tây, âm lịch , giáp ngọ 2014 xem tại đây:đây ...
chi tiết chương trình:


 *BANGKOK- PATTAYA* *(6N5D)*  
*Liên hệ đặt tour :0909.808.190- 0972.319.760(ms. Loan)*
*Xem ngày khởi hành và giá vé ưu đãi tại**:* *www.dulichthailan.com.co*
Khuyến mãi đặt biệt cho quý khách hàng đăng ký sớm áp dụng cho ngày
19/11/2013 giá 5.990.000đ/kh cho nhóm 3 khách trở lên
Dưới 3 khách giá 6.150.000đ/kh 
Cùng khám phá tour _du lịch thái lan giá rẻ nhất trọn gói dịp tết tây 2014_ để nhận được sự ưu đãi nhất của chúng tôi 
Xem lịch khởi hành và giá vé ưu đâĩ tết tây - âm lịch - giáp ngọ 2014 tại    đây ...


Vì sao bạn chọn chuyến tour này ?Tour này của công ty có gì đặt biệt so với các công ty khác? Giải đáp thắc mắc của các bạn đây:Đầu tiên là giá cực kỳ ưu đãi trong thời buổi bão giá hiện nay. *giá trọn gói 6 ngày 5 đêm 5.990.000đ/kh .  Bạn không cần đóng thêm bất cứ khoản phí nào khác.*Thứ hai là chương trình đầy đủ nhất nổi bật nhất là: Kỉ lục guiness: Tượng phật Thích Ca dát vàng Cao 118 m, được khắc vào núi *Khau Chee Chan* *du lich thai lan gia re nhat 2014* dâng tặng đức vua Rama IX nhận dịp nhà vua lên ngôi được 50 năm.Thưởng thức các loại *Đặc sản Thái Lan* trong thực đơn hàng ngày.Dạo thuyền tham quan đời sống ven sông của người dân Thái và xem hiện tượng cá nổi  trên sông *Chao Phra Yao*.Tìm hiểu ngôi chùa Bình Minh – *Wat Arun* – Ngôi chùa có bề dày lịch sử gắn liền với công cuộc đấu tranh giữ nước của dân tộc Thái.Đi cano cao tốc tham quan và tắm biển tại *đảo Coral* (Đảo San Hô).Tham quan *Vườn Hoa Nongnooch* – Xem show biểu diễn ca nhạc truyền thống 3 miền Thái Lan và Xiếc Voi đặc sắc.Thưởng thức chương trình ca nhạc tạp kỹ do các diễn viên chuyển đổi giới tính biểu diễn (*show bede*)Tham quan vườn thú hoang dã *Safari World* lớn nhất Đông Nam Á.*Massge thái* cổ truyền đánh thức sức mạnh tiềm năng của cơ thể._Tham quan Vườn nho nổi tiếng tại Thái Lan thỏa thích ngắm những trái nho chín mọng._
*     Đặt biệt : có xe đua đón khách mua sắm ngày thứ 5 của chương trình .*
 Thứ ba là bay các hãng hàng không Châu Âu tốt nhất 
*       HÃNG HÀNG KHÔNG ĐỨC (LUFTHANSA)*

 Chuyến đi: LH 773 BKK/ SGN 21:10 - 22:25
Chuyến về: LH 772 BKK - SGN 15: 35 - 16: 50
HÃNG HÀNG KHÔNG THỔ NHĨ KỲ (TURKISH AIRLINE)


 Chuyến đi: TK 69 BKK/ SGN 20:35 - 21:50
Chuyến về: TK 68 BKK - SGN 15: 35 - 16: 50
*HÃNG HÀNG KHÔNG CHÂU Á (AIR ASIA)*

 Chuyến đi: FD 2795 BKK/ SGN 17:55 - 19:20
Chuyến về: FD 2794 BKK - SGN 15: 35 - 16: 50

*HÃNG HÀNG KHÔNG VIETJET AIR*

* Chuyến đi: VJ 8901 SGN/BKK 11:20 – 12:50*


*Chuyến về: VJ 8902 BKK/SGN 11:35 – 13:00*

Thứ tư là khách sạn nằm ở trung tâm, gần chợ đêm, bên cạnh các trung tâm mua sắm. 

*Ratchada city hotel* 

1,3,5,7,9 Soi Suntornsiri Pracharajbumphen Road,Huaykwang, Ratchadaphisek, Băng Cốc, Thái Lan 10320 




*Marble Garden View Pattaya* 


*159/133 Moo 5, North Pattaya Road, Bắc Pattaya, Pattaya, Thái Lan 20150* 


*Liên hệ đặt tour ngay: 0909.808.190 (ms loan)*

Giới thiệu chung:


*Thái Lan* một trong những quốc gia thu hút nhiều khách *du lịch thái lan giá rẻ* nhất trong khu vực Đông Nam Á, ngoài ra còn được du khách ưu ái dành tặng cho nhiều mỹ danh như: “đất nước chùa vàng”, "thiên đường du lịch" “thiên đường mua sắm”, “xứ sở của những nụ cười thân thiện”… các danh lam thắng cảnh tuyệt đẹp, _du lich thai lan gia re nhat 2014_ hệ thống chùa nguy nga, tráng lệ, các khu vui chơi giải trí, các lễ hội truyền thống đặc sắc và đặc biệt là vô số cơ hội shopping thỏa thích tại các các khu mua sắm giá rẻ sầm uất. 




Ngày thứ 1 :

TP.HCM Q BANGKOK                                                                     ( Ăn trưa, tối)



+ Trưởng đoàn sẽ đón quý khách tại sân bay Tân Sơn Nhất. Sau đó trưởng đoàn làm thủ tục để đáp chuyến bay đi _Thái Lan_. Đến vương quốc Thai Lan, công ty tặng 1 xuất ăn trưa tại sân bay Thái Lan.
+ Tham quan Hoàng _Cung Ngũ Thế Hoàng_, được vua Rama V xây dựng vào năm 1901, và từ đó đến nay vẫn luôn được bảo tồn cẩn thận để quảng bá sự huy hoàng và thịnh vượng của một thời kì hoàng kim.- Đây là tòa nhà bằng gỗ Teak màu vàng đẹp và lớn nhất thế giới,* du lich thai lan gia re nhat 2014* trong Hoàng Cung trưng bày các tác phẩm như: Ngà voi – Thủy Tinh – Đồ vật bằng bạc – Đồ sành sứ - Đồ cổ…. Tại đây Quý khách có thể hiểu rõ hơn về cách sinh hoạt của Hoàng thất.
+ Ăn tối, về khách sạn nhận phòng nghỉ ngơi hoặc tự do khám phá



_Bangkok_



 
 Ngày thứ 2 :

BANGKOK – PATTAYA                                                                      (Ăn sáng, trưa, chiều)



+ Dạo thuyền trên dòng sông Chaophraya Huyền thoại. Xem thuyền Rồng của nhà vua, xem hiện tượng cá nổi trên sông.
+ Tham quan _vườn thú hoang dã Safari World_ - 1 trong những điểm dừng chân nổi tiếng cho du khách, tận mắt chứng kiến đời sống hoang dã của các loài thú., thưởng thức những màn đấu súng hấp dẫn đến ngẹt thở của *các chàng Cowboy miền viễn Tây*, chương trình *"cho sư tử biển ăn", Điệp viên 007, khỉ boxing, cá heo biểu diễn…*
+ Tham quan _Trung tâm nghiên cứu rắn độc_.
+ Sau đó xe đi thẳng về thành phố ma quỷ

_Pattaya_, khi đến nơi Quý khách dùng bữa tối,*du lich thai lan gia re nhat 2014* về khách sạn nhận phòng nghỉ ngơi hoặc tham gia các show về đêm tại Pataya (chi phí tự túc)…



+ Sau khi ăn sáng, Quý khách khởi hành đi *Đảo San Hô*(Coral) Bằng tàu cao tốc, tại đây Quý khách có thể tắm biển hay tham gia các trò chơi trên biển như: Dù kéo, Lướt ván, Lái Canô, Thám hiểm dưới đáy biển…(Chi phí tự túc).+ Tham quan xưởng chế tác đá quý (Một trung tâm trưng bày đá quý đạt tiêu chuẩn ISO 9001)*du lich thai lan gia re nhat 2014*. Thái Lan được biết đến là một quốc gia nổi tiếng khai thác về đá quý.
 + Tham quan* làng dân tộc Nonooch*, dạo chơi tại _Vườn Hoa Lan Nonooch_ thật đẹp và thưởng thức chương trình ca múa nhạc mang đậm bản sắc Thái Lan như: Boxing Thái, Đám cưới truyền thống v.v.. Ngoài ra còn có các chương trình biểu diễn của các chú voi : voi đá bong, voi vẽ tranh, voi đạp xe, voi massage…
+ Sau khi ăn trưa,Tiếp đến tham quan *Trân Bảo Phật Sơn* - núi Phật được khắc bằng vàng 24k, cao 140 mét được chiếu bằng tia laze khắc lên vách núi để tặng cho vua Rama IX nhân dịp 50 năm trị vì vương quốc *Thái Lan*.
+ Quý khách tiếp tục tham quan* Bảo Tàng Sáp* của Thái Lan. *du lich thai lan gia re nhat 2014*
+ Dùng cơm tối. Sau đó quý khách sẽ được tận hưởng dịch vụ

*massage Thái* cổ truyền giúp lưu thông khí huyết và đánh thức sức mạnh tiềm ẩn trong cơ thể. Sau đó sẽ là thời gian tự do mua sắm tại các siêu thị và thưởng thức các món ăn Thái Lan. Ăn tối và tự do khám phá *Pataya*…




Ngày thứ 4 :

PATTAYA – BANGKOK                                                                        (Ăn sáng, trưa, chiều)



+ Ăn sáng tại khách sạn. Xe đưa Quý khách tham quan *Chợ Nổi Bốn Miền* – tại đây quý khách cảm nhận được cuộc sốn buôn bán trên song nước của người dân *Thái Lan* và quý khách có thể tự do mua sắm quà lưu niệm.
+ Tham quan *Trung tâm yến sào* và tìm hiểu về các loại yến.
+ Đến cửa hàng bán các loại _thổ sản Thái_ để dùng thử và mua sắm.
+ Đoàn đưa khách đi ăn trưa tại nhà hàng Hồng Kông được chứng nhận lớn nhất Châu Á và nổi tiếng tại Thái Lan –* Royal Dragon* đặc biệt với những nhân viên phục vụ đi bằng giày trượt patin độc đáo và trang phục cổ điển thời Trung Quốc *du lich thai lan gia re nhat 2014* (Hoặc ăn ở nhà hàng trung hoa).
+ Tham quan *chùa Phật Vàng* lớn nhất thế giới: cao 3 mét và nặng hơn 5,5 tấn. Tượng được đúc theo phong cách_ Sukhothai_ tĩnh lặng và được khám phá một cách tình cờ vào thập niên 1950 Người địa phương cho rằng bức tượng lớn nhất thế giới này biểu thị cho sự thịnh vượng và thuần khiết cũng như sức mạnh và quyền năng. 
+ Đoàn đến nơi viếng *Phật Bốn Mặt* nổi tiếng linh thiêng nhất Bangkok
+ Sau đó Quý khách sẽ thưởng thức chương trình biểu diễn ca múa nhạc hoành tráng   ( 
*show Bêđê*) do các vũ công chuyển đổi giới tính thực hiện


Ngày thứ5 :

BANGKOK                                                                                                                 ( Ănsáng)



+  Sau khi ăn sáng, Quý khách tự do đi tham quan mua sắm tại các siêu thị lớn như: *WORLD TRADE CENTRE, BAIYOKE SKY, PRATUNAM MARKET, PLATINUM, ROBINSON SILOM, RACHADA SAGO MARKET ...* ( Có xe đưa đón mua sắm theo đoàn ).
Ngàythứ6 :

BANGKOK Q TP.HCM                                                                                            ( Ănsáng)



+ Ăn sáng tại khách sạn. Đoàn khởi hành đi tham quan *du lich thai lan gia re nhat 2014*.Sau đó xe đưa Quý khách ra sân bay *Survanahumi* đáp chuyến bay trở về TP.HCM….

*Liện hệ để được tư vấn: 0909.808.190*

----------


## pystravel

Mùa này đi Mộc Châu cũng rất thích vì đang có hoa cải trắng nở rộ.

----------


## Hoang thi oanh

Cuối năm rồi, hành hương Yên Tử 01 ngày cùng Công Ty Du Lịch Đặc Trưng Việt chỉ với 550.000 , tour ghép khởi hành hàng ngày :0974861652

----------


## vanvan ho

*Đà Lạt mùa thu*

**

*THÀNH PHỐ ĐÀ LẠT MỖI MÙA ĐỀU MANG MỘT VẺ ĐẸP RẤT RIÊNG, NHƯNG DƯỜNG NHƯ CHỈ KHI TRỜI CHỚM SANG THU THÌ MIỀN ĐẤT NÀY MỚI TRỞ NÊN QUYẾN RŨ VÀ LÃNG MẠN HƠN BAO GIỜ HẾT. TRÊN KHẮP CÁC TRIỀN ĐỒI, DỐC NÚI ĐÂU ĐÂU CŨNG PHỦ ĐẦY MỘT MÀU NON TƠ CỦA HOA VÀ LÁ, ĐÂY CHÍNH LÀ THỜI KHẮC ĐẸP NHẤT ĐỂ DU KHÁCH GHÉ THĂM ĐÀ LẠT.****Nằm cách Sài Gòn 320km về phía tây, với độ cao 1.500 mét so với mực nước biển, Đà Lạt từng được xem là “Paris thu nhỏ” của Châu Âu trong thời kỳ Pháp thuộc. Đối lập với nắng gió miền trung hay khí hậu nhiệt đới miền nam, thành phố ngàn hoa ôn hòa dịu mát quanh năm.*
*Còn gì tuyệt hơn khi có thể chạy trốn cái nắng nóng giữa Sài Gòn tìm đến với Đà Lạt yên bình. Điều đặc biệt là tiết trời Đà Lạt chỉ hơi se chứ không quá lạnh, vẫn có nắng nhưng không nóng bức… cực kỳ thích hợp làm địa điểm nghỉ ngơi.*
*PHƯƠNG TIỆN DI CHUYỂN**Sẽ rất thích hợp nếu du khách chọn xe đạp hay đi bộ dạo quanh thành phố tình yêu. Vào thu, nhịp sống nơi đây như dịu dàng, lắng đọng bởi chút gió lành man mác, chỉ có di chuyển thật chậm thì du khách mới cảm nhận hết “hương vị” của mùa thu đang tràn ngập xung quanh.*
***NHỮNG ĐIỂM THAM QUAN THÚ VỊ TẠI ĐÀ LẠT**Đà Lạt vốn là điểm tham quan hấp dẫn đã quá nổi tiếng với mỗi người Việt Nam. Từ các công trình kiến trúc, đến thiên nhiên và đặc sản, Đà Lạt đều để lại ấn tượng mạnh mẽ với những ai đến xứ sở sương mù.*
*Hồ Xuân Hương**Hồ Xuân Hương là một hồ nước nhân tạo xinh đẹp nằm giữa lòng trung tâm thành phố Đà Lạt. Xung quanh hồ được bao phủ một màu xanh mát bởi rừng thông và các bãi cỏ, vườn hoa. Vào mùa thu, nước hồ trong trẻo và yên ả như mặt gương soi.
Với chu vi chừng 5km, rộng 25ha, hồ có hình trăng lưỡi liềm kéo dài gần 7 cây số đi qua nhiều địa danh du lịch của Đà Lạt như: Vườn hoa thành phố, Công viên Yersin, Đồi Cù,…*
*
Sáng sớm và hoàng hôn là thời điểm Hồ Xuân Hương đẹp nhất, gió nhẹ nhàng và không gian thoáng đãng trải khắp mặt hồ. Nơi đây đã trở thành điểm hẹn lý tưởng cho nhiều đôi tình nhân hoặc nhóm bạn bè, gia đình đến tham quan, dạo mát.
Du khách có thể đi dạo bộ, chạy xe đạp đôi hay chèo thuyền cao su trên hồ để tận hưởng cảm giác thư giãn…*
*Đà Lạt mùa hoa vàng rực rỡ**Thiên nhiên ưu đãi cho xứ sở Đà Lạt khí hậu ôn hòa, khiến nơi đây trở thành thiên đường của rất nhiều loài hoa. Đà Lạt mỗi mùa lại gắn liền với những màu sắc khác nhau, trên những nẻo đường của thành phố hoa này, đâu đâu cũng có hoa khoe sắc.*
*Mùa thu là mùa của mimosa và hoa dã quỳ, tuy không đẹp rực rỡ như các loài hoa khác nhưng hai loài hoa này cũng không kém phần kiêu sa bởi sắc vàng quyến rũ. Không biết tự bao giờ người ta đã xem dã quỳ và mimosa là biểu tượng cho tình yêu thầm kín và vẻ đẹp khiêm nhường.*
*Mùa hoa mimisa cũng là mùa du lịch cao điểm của Đà Lạt, có khi du khách đến đây chỉ để ngắm nhìn những chùm hoa vàng rực nổi bật hẳn trên cành lá khẳng khiu bạc trắng. Đây là loài cây hoang dã, chỉ mọc ở rừng hoặc ven đường nhưng lại là một trong những biểu trưng không thể thiếu của Đà Lạt.*
*****Thác Voi**Cách Đà Lạt 25km về hướng Tây Nam, có một dòng thác trắng xóa, đó là thác Liêng Rơwoa hay còn gọi là thác Voi. Thác Voi là một trong những thác nước đẹp của Tây Nguyên hùng vĩ với chiều cao hơn 30m và được công nhận là di tích thắng cảnh quốc gia.*
*Suốt bốn mùa, dòng nước trong veo này tuôn chảy bất tận qua sườn núi đá hoa cương trông thật ngoạn mục, kỳ vĩ nhất là khi ánh mặt trời rực rỡ chiếu rọi xuống thác làm bừng lên cầu vồng bảy sắc.*
*Muốn xuống chân thác, du khách phải “chinh phục” 145 bậc tam cấp vòng vèo, khi là những bậc đá trên vách núi cheo leo, lúc là các tấm ván của chiếc cầu gỗ xinh xinh chênh vênh bên bờ vực thẳm. Nếu thích, du khách còn có thể tổ chức cắm trại tại đây để vừa nghe suối reo vừa tận hưởng không khí trong lành dưới tán rừng già nguyên sinh xanh ngát.*
*Phía sau dòng thác là những hang động sâu hun hút đầy bí ẩn như hang Dơi, hang Gió… Đây là nơi khám phá thú vị cho những ai có sở thích du lịch mạo hiểm.*
***Thu về trên rừng thông**Cùng với hồ Xuân Hương, Tuyền Lâm là một hồ nước ngọt rộng nhất của thành phố Đà Lạt. Có diện tích khoảng 320ha, nằm cách trung tâm thành phố 7km, hồ nằm gần núi Phụng Hoàng, bên cạnh Trúc Lâm Thiền Viện, đây được xem là khu phức hợp tập trung nhiều cảnh quan đẹp và dịch vụ du lịch phong phú.*
*Hồ Tuyền Lâm là 1 trong 21 khu du lịch mang tầm cỡ quốc gia của Việt Nam. Tuyền Lâm có nhiều ốc đảo nhỏ và được che chắn bởi khu rừng thông bạt ngàn. Đặc biệt, mỗi lúc thu về, khi trời hơi se lạnh, từng làn khói nhẹ nhàng lan tỏa bay khắp mặt hồ, ngưng đọng trên những tán thông xanh mướt làm những ai đến đây cũng có cảm giác xao xuyến đến lạ kỳ, phút chốc như trút bỏ tất cả những ưu tư thường nhật.*
*Không gian đẹp như tranh vẽ với non xanh nước biếc, thông ngàn, nơi đây trở thành điểm du lịch nghỉ dưỡng hấp dẫn đáng để du khách dừng chân*
***Có rất nhiều mỹ danh người ta dùng để đặt cho Đà Lạt như thành phố ngàn hoa, xứ sở tình yêu, thành phố mộng mơ,… Thiên nhiên và con người Đà Lạt từ lâu cũng đã đi vào những tác phẩm nghệ thuật mang đậm chất thơ. Song, chỉ khi tự mình đặt chân đến đây, du khách mới có những cảm nhận sâu sắc về miền cao nguyên mang nhiều tình yêu và huyền thoại này.*



*

Nguồn: http://www.hidalat.com/khi-hau-tu-nh...#ixzz2mD4O2My3*

----------


## vanvan ho

http://www.hidalat.com 
Trang thông tin du lịch Đà Lạt nè, Đầy đủ thông tin lắm từ đi lại, ngủ nghỉ, ăn uống,... có hết đó các bạn.
Chúc các bạn có một chuyến đi Đà Lạt thú vị nhé.

----------


## vanvan ho

mình là mình thích đi đà lạt, kiểu gì năm nay cũng sẽ làm 1 chuyến vô đà lạt chơi


http://www.hidalat.com
Bạn vào trang này tìm hiểu thông tin du lịch Đà Lạt nè, Đầy đủ thông tin lắm từ đi lại, ngủ nghỉ, ăn uống,... có hết đó bạn.
Chúc bạn có một chuyến đi Đà Lạt thú vị nhé.

----------


## vanvan ho

*Đà Lạt mùa thu*



**

*THÀNH PHỐ ĐÀ LẠT MỖI MÙA ĐỀU MANG MỘT VẺ ĐẸP RẤT RIÊNG, NHƯNG DƯỜNG NHƯ CHỈ KHI TRỜI CHỚM SANG THU THÌ MIỀN ĐẤT NÀY MỚI TRỞ NÊN QUYẾN RŨ VÀ LÃNG MẠN HƠN BAO GIỜ HẾT. TRÊN KHẮP CÁC TRIỀN ĐỒI, DỐC NÚI ĐÂU ĐÂU CŨNG PHỦ ĐẦY MỘT MÀU NON TƠ CỦA HOA VÀ LÁ, ĐÂY CHÍNH LÀ THỜI KHẮC ĐẸP NHẤT ĐỂ DU KHÁCH GHÉ THĂM ĐÀ LẠT.*

***Nằm cách Sài Gòn 320km về phía tây, với độ cao 1.500 mét so với mực nước biển, Đà Lạt từng được xem là “Paris thu nhỏ” của Châu Âu trong thời kỳ Pháp thuộc. Đối lập với nắng gió miền trung hay khí hậu nhiệt đới miền nam, thành phố ngàn hoa ôn hòa dịu mát quanh năm.*
*Còn gì tuyệt hơn khi có thể chạy trốn cái nắng nóng giữa Sài Gòn tìm đến với Đà Lạt yên bình. Điều đặc biệt là tiết trời Đà Lạt chỉ hơi se chứ không quá lạnh, vẫn có nắng nhưng không nóng bức… cực kỳ thích hợp làm địa điểm nghỉ ngơi.*
*PHƯƠNG TIỆN DI CHUYỂN*

*Sẽ rất thích hợp nếu du khách chọn xe đạp hay đi bộ dạo quanh thành phố tình yêu. Vào thu, nhịp sống nơi đây như dịu dàng, lắng đọng bởi chút gió lành man mác, chỉ có di chuyển thật chậm thì du khách mới cảm nhận hết “hương vị” của mùa thu đang tràn ngập xung quanh.*
***NHỮNG ĐIỂM THAM QUAN THÚ VỊ TẠI ĐÀ LẠT*

*Đà Lạt vốn là điểm tham quan hấp dẫn đã quá nổi tiếng với mỗi người Việt Nam. Từ các công trình kiến trúc, đến thiên nhiên và đặc sản, Đà Lạt đều để lại ấn tượng mạnh mẽ với những ai đến xứ sở sương mù.*
*Hồ Xuân Hương*

*Hồ Xuân Hương là một hồ nước nhân tạo xinh đẹp nằm giữa lòng trung tâm thành phố Đà Lạt. Xung quanh hồ được bao phủ một màu xanh mát bởi rừng thông và các bãi cỏ, vườn hoa. Vào mùa thu, nước hồ trong trẻo và yên ả như mặt gương soi.
Với chu vi chừng 5km, rộng 25ha, hồ có hình trăng lưỡi liềm kéo dài gần 7 cây số đi qua nhiều địa danh du lịch của Đà Lạt như: Vườn hoa thành phố, Công viên Yersin, Đồi Cù,…*
*
Sáng sớm và hoàng hôn là thời điểm Hồ Xuân Hương đẹp nhất, gió nhẹ nhàng và không gian thoáng đãng trải khắp mặt hồ. Nơi đây đã trở thành điểm hẹn lý tưởng cho nhiều đôi tình nhân hoặc nhóm bạn bè, gia đình đến tham quan, dạo mát.
Du khách có thể đi dạo bộ, chạy xe đạp đôi hay chèo thuyền cao su trên hồ để tận hưởng cảm giác thư giãn…*
*Đà Lạt mùa hoa vàng rực rỡ*

*Thiên nhiên ưu đãi cho xứ sở Đà Lạt khí hậu ôn hòa, khiến nơi đây trở thành thiên đường của rất nhiều loài hoa. Đà Lạt mỗi mùa lại gắn liền với những màu sắc khác nhau, trên những nẻo đường của thành phố hoa này, đâu đâu cũng có hoa khoe sắc.*
*Mùa thu là mùa của mimosa và hoa dã quỳ, tuy không đẹp rực rỡ như các loài hoa khác nhưng hai loài hoa này cũng không kém phần kiêu sa bởi sắc vàng quyến rũ. Không biết tự bao giờ người ta đã xem dã quỳ và mimosa là biểu tượng cho tình yêu thầm kín và vẻ đẹp khiêm nhường.*
*Mùa hoa mimisa cũng là mùa du lịch cao điểm của Đà Lạt, có khi du khách đến đây chỉ để ngắm nhìn những chùm hoa vàng rực nổi bật hẳn trên cành lá khẳng khiu bạc trắng. Đây là loài cây hoang dã, chỉ mọc ở rừng hoặc ven đường nhưng lại là một trong những biểu trưng không thể thiếu của Đà Lạt.*
*****Thác Voi*

*Cách Đà Lạt 25km về hướng Tây Nam, có một dòng thác trắng xóa, đó là thác Liêng Rơwoa hay còn gọi là thác Voi. Thác Voi là một trong những thác nước đẹp của Tây Nguyên hùng vĩ với chiều cao hơn 30m và được công nhận là di tích thắng cảnh quốc gia.*
*Suốt bốn mùa, dòng nước trong veo này tuôn chảy bất tận qua sườn núi đá hoa cương trông thật ngoạn mục, kỳ vĩ nhất là khi ánh mặt trời rực rỡ chiếu rọi xuống thác làm bừng lên cầu vồng bảy sắc.*
*Muốn xuống chân thác, du khách phải “chinh phục” 145 bậc tam cấp vòng vèo, khi là những bậc đá trên vách núi cheo leo, lúc là các tấm ván của chiếc cầu gỗ xinh xinh chênh vênh bên bờ vực thẳm. Nếu thích, du khách còn có thể tổ chức cắm trại tại đây để vừa nghe suối reo vừa tận hưởng không khí trong lành dưới tán rừng già nguyên sinh xanh ngát.*
*Phía sau dòng thác là những hang động sâu hun hút đầy bí ẩn như hang Dơi, hang Gió… Đây là nơi khám phá thú vị cho những ai có sở thích du lịch mạo hiểm.*
***Thu về trên rừng thông*

*Cùng với hồ Xuân Hương, Tuyền Lâm là một hồ nước ngọt rộng nhất của thành phố Đà Lạt. Có diện tích khoảng 320ha, nằm cách trung tâm thành phố 7km, hồ nằm gần núi Phụng Hoàng, bên cạnh Trúc Lâm Thiền Viện, đây được xem là khu phức hợp tập trung nhiều cảnh quan đẹp và dịch vụ du lịch phong phú.*
*Hồ Tuyền Lâm là 1 trong 21 khu du lịch mang tầm cỡ quốc gia của Việt Nam. Tuyền Lâm có nhiều ốc đảo nhỏ và được che chắn bởi khu rừng thông bạt ngàn. Đặc biệt, mỗi lúc thu về, khi trời hơi se lạnh, từng làn khói nhẹ nhàng lan tỏa bay khắp mặt hồ, ngưng đọng trên những tán thông xanh mướt làm những ai đến đây cũng có cảm giác xao xuyến đến lạ kỳ, phút chốc như trút bỏ tất cả những ưu tư thường nhật.*
*Không gian đẹp như tranh vẽ với non xanh nước biếc, thông ngàn, nơi đây trở thành điểm du lịch nghỉ dưỡng hấp dẫn đáng để du khách dừng chân*
***Có rất nhiều mỹ danh người ta dùng để đặt cho Đà Lạt như thành phố ngàn hoa, xứ sở tình yêu, thành phố mộng mơ,… Thiên nhiên và con người Đà Lạt từ lâu cũng đã đi vào những tác phẩm nghệ thuật mang đậm chất thơ. Song, chỉ khi tự mình đặt chân đến đây, du khách mới có những cảm nhận sâu sắc về miền cao nguyên mang nhiều tình yêu và huyền thoại này.*



*


*

----------

